# installation through port question



## alfchung (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD and like the port installation a lot. However, I encounter a problem. For example, I would like to install git, then I *cd* to /usr/ports/devel/git

`$ make install clean`

Some times it shows a text UI to let you select what other package you want to select. I guess this is like *$./configure*. I guess I selected something wrong.

It warns:

```
mod_dav_svn and static build are not compatible!
```

Em, I try *make clean*, and *make install clean* again, something.

It there any way to reset the port to its original state, so that I can select the correct option?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2011)

See ports(7), particularly the config and rmconfig targets.


----------



## alfchung (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, I tried *sudo make rmconfig* and it seems it cleaned up the previous setting. Thanks a lot for you help.

Sometimes those options are frustrating. It didn't prevent you selecting mutually exclusive options. But FreeBSD ports still rock over all.


----------



## troberts (Jun 30, 2011)

There are many times when a port installs another port and that port will have a screen that pops up asking for input so if you want to walk away while things are getting compiled you will want to use the recursive version of the command:

`# make config-recursive`

By default, these screens save the config options in /var/db/ports/<port name>/options so if you want to see what options are set or if you want to change any then this is where you will go.


----------

